# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El Cabildo mejorará la distribución de agua en la Isla

## Embalses

*El Cabildo mejorará la distribución de agua en la Isla*


*Edición impresa* 
*E.P., Puerto del Rosario* 
 El Consejo Insular de Aguas de Fuerteventura ha sacado a contratación pública dos nuevos proyectos con los que podrían beneficiarse más de 17.500 personas de la Isla. La iniciativa puesta en marcha por la institución insular tendrá una inversión de 807.000 euros, según informó el Cabildo en un comunicado.
 Los proyectos están destinados a mejorar la distribución y abastecimiento de agua potable por parte del Consorcio de Abastecimiento de Aguas a Fuerteventura a poblaciones que han registrado un importante crecimiento de la demanda en los últimos años.
 El contrato de obra de la Red de distribución de aguas desde Villaverde alto a Lajares cuenta con un presupuesto de 440.016 euros y un plazo de ejecución de los trabajos de ocho meses, contabilizados a partir de la firma de la adjudicación de la obra. 
 Comienzo en Villaverde
 El proyecto que quiere poner en marcha la Corporación insular plantea dar continuidad a una red de distribución que actualmente está en servicio ya entre el depósito de La Oliva y Villaverde alto, con un diámetro de 220 milímetros y de la que se beneficia toda la población del entorno de Lajares.
 De esta manera, la nueva red que se quiere poner en marcha comenzará desde Villaverde alto y la traza se desarrollará hasta llegar al cruce de Lajares, discurriendo en todo su recorrido paralela a los viales públicos, para, de esta forma, aprovechar la servidumbre generada por las carreteras y caminos existentes.
 La otra iniciativa, el proyecto de sustitución y renovación de la red de distribución de agua entre el depósito de Ampuyenta a Llano de Leme, cuenta con una asignación presupuestaria de 367.847 euros y un plazo de ejecución de la obra de seis meses.
 En la actualidad existe en la zona una red de transporte entre el depósito de Ampuyenta y Llanos de la Concepción y derivaciones hasta la rotonda de Tefía. 
 Capacidad sobrepasada
 Estas redes han visto sobrepasada su capacidad por el alto crecimiento del consumo, por lo que se planteará el proyecto en dos fases. Una de ellas se elaborará como arteria principal con una desviación hasta la rotonda de Tefía, mientras que la segunda fase se realizará para prever el abasto a todo el entorno de Llanos de Leme. Para conseguir este objetivo, el Consejo Insular de Aguas de Fuerteventura se plantea sustituir la red actual por una de mayor capacidad.

http://www.eldia.es/2008-11-17/canarias/canarias3.htm

----------

